# UVI Falcon deep dive by Plaid (Warp Records)



## givemenoughrope (Nov 20, 2019)

I listened to this track countless times since this summer (while driving) and imagined it was made mostly with something like FM8 or Dexed. I was completely wrong. Nice, long, and fairly thorough/unexciting breakdown of a cool track. (Time for me to jump into Falcon beyond the IRCAM stuff.) Enjoy...


Walkthrough:


Track:


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice! I guess I shouldn't be surprised that they've got some serious technical chops at this point in their career. Encourages me to dust off the LUA tutorials.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 21, 2019)

I wonder why they didn’t just build that sequencer in Max. I guess to just use it along with Falcons wavetables.

Yea, I’m eager to see what users are uploading also.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 21, 2019)

I found an interview where they talk very briefly about that choice, but it's not really a technical answer beyond "coding in LUA is easy": https://inverted-audio.com/feature/plaid-talk-software-politics-and-where-they-find-their-melodies/


----------

